# mkV on Airlift XL. Who has cut/trimmed or otherwise modded the rear control arms?



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have been running the full XL kit for some time now and I love it. But I have found very limited clearance from the bags at the rear control arms when aired out. One even has a slight rub mark. I contacted airlift and they said a lot of people are 'grinding' the rear arms for more clearance. It's not really an issue unless you want to roll very low but I sometimes want to and I don't want this to be a issue that gets progressively worse. If you have done this and have pics I would love to see them.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

supposedly, rear mkV xls have been redesigned with more of a taper to the bag to eliminate the need to modify the rear control arm. Correct me if I'm wrong :beer:


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmm can anyone confirm this? If so I might need to get me some of those.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

They have been modified, but you still need to make space for them.


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

SO how are you all doing it. Anyone have pictures I can show my shop?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Take a look here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-(MKVi-Airlift-Rear-)&p=67522213#post67522213

Also.

If your rear bags have an F on them, they are the older model.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

i have the xl kit in the rear and it does rub sometimes. i have messed with the centering of the bag a bit and have done no grinding on the control arm to date, but i think i may have to.

its the new tapered bags as well.


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

i have the new style bags. going on 8k with them so far. rubbing issues from day 1. no matter how many times you tweek them, they always like to slowly start shifting and rubbing over time. i'm in the process of designing custom tubular control arms. sick of the bs!


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

i think its a bracket design issue

i was just going to modify the cups, basically to make the cup larger.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

We know that we have had some issues with our MKV rear slam kit guys and we have been working on it none stop to get a fix.......Well I am happy to say....here it is! 

It's an aluminum indexing washer that has an upper portion that fits inside the hole and keeps the bag set in place. I have them on my MKV with 2k of miles on them and we also have them on our MKV shop car which just made the trek out to SoCal with Jesse. There have been ZERO rub issues or bag movement. If you need these parts for your MKV rear kit please call or email us and we will send you out a set at no charge. Customer Service # 800-248-0892 ext 1 

Again guys sorry about the issues, we are not the kind of company that is just going to leave you high and dry.....if our product has issues....we will fix it and make it right with you all at any cost. 

Feel free to give me a call directly if you have anymore questions.... 

Corey - 800-248-0892 ext 227


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

now that's whats up ^


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

just called for mine. Thanks AirLift! :beer:


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice. 

I had mine centered and welded to the control arm.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Again guys sorry about the issues, we are not the kind of company that is just going to leave you high and dry.....if our product has issues....we will fix it and make it right with you all at any cost.


 :thumbup:


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

just called for mine

thanks again!!


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Exactly what I've been waiting for!


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

are these different than the black ones that came with the rears in the first place?


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

yes, they're different. i just recieved mine today. these seem to have a "stepped" lip. i believe the purpose is to center and hold the lower attachment point and to prevent the lower end from walking. I'm hoping to install them tomorrow night. I'll let you guys know how it works out. 

I will say I'm impressed with the response air lift has provided. i ordered these washers wednesday and received them today (live in md). also they came with new service bulletin paperwork with other tips to help with any other installation errors


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

20rabbit08 said:


> yes, they're different. i just recieved mine today. these seem to have a "stepped" lip. i believe the purpose is to center and hold the lower attachment point and to prevent the lower end from walking. I'm hoping to install them tomorrow night. I'll let you guys know how it works out.
> 
> I will say I'm impressed with the response air lift has provided. i ordered these washers wednesday and received them today (live in md). also they came with new service bulletin paperwork with other tips to help with any other installation errors


 

thought you were comin up to see bout redoin the rear?


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

absolutely if you don't mind. check your pm


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

will be on the phone monday for those baby's lol... good news! lol... :beer:


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

I blew a bag about a week ago due to rubbing. Airlift is the best they overnighted me a set of new bags and washers...that being said. Bags still rub. Have to drive way higher than I want to, to keep them from rubbing. I really don't want to worry about blowing another bag. So now I need to get the rear arms modified anyway/


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I am pretty sure we custom made the same thing.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

> SocksA3
> I blew a bag about a week ago due to rubbing. Airlift is the best they overnighted me a set of new bags and washers...that being said. Bags still rub. Have to drive way higher than I want to, to keep them from rubbing. I really don't want to worry about blowing another bag. So now I need to get the rear arms modified anyway/


is this the the large washer that just came out ?


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

No the washer was in place...but the bags have a tendancy to move around with that washer. The new set-up is a good bandaid but IMO the only way to be sure you are not rubbing in any position is to mod the rear arms.


----------



## Mexx_TDI (Aug 8, 2008)

i bought xl's from ecs tuning a few days ago but i didnt recieve this "new ones"...i receive old black ones...
Before i placed order i asked will i get the new ones,they told me i will...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

Mexx_TDI said:


> i bought xl's from ecs tuning a few days ago but i didnt recieve this "new ones"...i receive old black ones...
> Before i placed order i asked will i get the new ones,they told me i will...



Hey man shoot me an email with your shipping addy and I will send them out to you today. It was probably just an old kit they had on their shelf....

[email protected]

Thanks

Corey


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Has the rubbing issue been fixed? I'm doing it now and tech said i need to ride at stock height.... 

WHY! ㅠ.ㅠ


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

No, unless you modify your control arms. 

There might be an aftermarket solution soon. 

Airlift really dropped the ball on the rear bags :facepalm:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> No, unless you modify your control arms.
> 
> There might be an aftermarket solution soon.
> 
> Airlift really dropped the ball on the rear bags :facepalm:


 FAK FAK FAK FAK..... :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Airlift really dropped the ball on the rear bags :facepalm:


 yep.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Not really, its all in the prep work. Countless people including myself ride around with no rubbing on rear bags at all. 15000 miles not one rub mark. 

Air lift has helped time and time again on this topic...


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Enlighten us then...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Enlighten us then...


 x2. 

Without compromising the structural integrity of the stock control arm I don't think enough can be trimmed to eliminate rubbing. The indexing washer keeps the bag somewhat centered but not enough. I am going to run Dorbritz new control arms to fix the issue on my car but am still interested in what others have done to have rub free rears.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

i believe the issue is people not cutting enough out of the body where the top bracket bolts to to keep the bag straight.

the only modding i did on the control arms, were for the index washer, no trimming otherwise.


----------



## cb8xfactor (May 31, 2007)

I just ordered a kit from bagriders... I was told about the rear slam bags and ordered "performance bags" instead of the "XL slam." This does not need any cutting supposedly and has resolved the rubbing issue... supposedly. We'll see I guess


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Last car I modified its rear CA had the PTC on top of the bag completely flush against frame. Also the bag sat completely straight. Mine were also flush against the frame, and the washers welded to the CA. 

Are you suggesting cutting the frame as well ? 

Also. 

Do you carry 4 people in the car often ?


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Last car I modified its rear CA had the PTC on top of the bag completely flush against frame. Also the bag sat completely straight. Mine were also flush against the frame, and the washers welded to the CA.
> 
> Are you suggesting cutting the frame as well ?
> 
> ...


 My wife and baby are in it everyday. Carries groceries, tools, pets, you name it.


----------



## csvdub05 (Aug 22, 2008)

getting a set of these next week, but im still modding the LCA just to be extra clear


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

http://www.dorbritzdesigns.com/2011/10/lca-for-air-bags.html


----------



## csvdub05 (Aug 22, 2008)

d15nonvtec said:


> http://www.dorbritzdesigns.com/2011/10/lca-for-air-bags.html


I checked these out, called and they told me they wont be selling any until late January or early February. Do you think there good?


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

csvdub05 said:


> I checked these out, called and they told me they wont be selling any until late January or early February. Do you think there good?


Seems like a legit design. I was going to make something similar but I have had no issues to date on my rear bags so I'll wait.


----------



## csvdub05 (Aug 22, 2008)

k, indexing washer didnt work, now off to modifying control arms =)


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

csvdub05 said:


> k, indexing washer didnt work, no off to modifying control arms =)


 
did you cut the hole to big in the control arm?


----------



## csvdub05 (Aug 22, 2008)

oops, what i meant to say is " Now off to modifying the control arm" 

Im gonna widen/reinforce the control arm next week, then maybe ill get some of those dorbitz LCA when they are in stock again


----------



## csvdub05 (Aug 22, 2008)

Finally got my LCA shaved and reinforced, Super happy with the work (by awesome dude Marlon Winick ) and no more bag rubbing/squeaking

Before the cut









After the cut









Shaved, painted and finished









so much clearance compared to before

















Alignment time


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I was running the older, taller Xl bags and I shaved out my rear control arms to ensure the was zero rubbing. When i swapped to the new bags I get a new set of arms and have had zero issues thus far.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

With my recent studies on rear bag installs & lower control arms, I thought I'd bump this thread for some confirmations/info. 


From everything I gather, when installing Airlift Xl rear bags in a MKV, it seems it's still necessary to do at least some modification to the LCAs to prevent rubbing. Or, according to d15nonvtex, you just need to modify the body where the top bracket bolts on. 




d15nonvtec said:


> i believe the *issue is people not cutting enough out of the body where the top bracket bolts to to keep the bag straight*.
> 
> the only modding i did on the control arms, were for the index washer, no trimming otherwise.


 Either way, the less modification I have to do to my LCAs or the the BODY, the better! 



According this TurboTrucka, you don't have to modify anything to install Bagyard rears on a MKV. Can someone please confirm if this is correct? 



TurboTrucka said:


> While I own a MKV, I think my decision is something others would consider: Sure, the *Bagyards* are quite a bit more expensive, and take a lot longer to receive, BUT they will also allow me to lay flat out if need be while retaining my sway bar, single bellow bag(Supremes, not Bombers. no popping, not a big deal but would make me strangle someone), *rear bags will not require me to modify ANYTHING. I don't have to cut my top nipple off, grind the crap out of the lower control arm, ect... *All of these things were contributing factors leading to my decision to go with Bagyard over Airlift. Plus, they look soo good. I don't know if I'll want to put them on the car and get them dirty.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with either, it's just what you think is more important in the long run.


 (from this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Airlift-XL-front-rear-strut&highlight=bagyard) 



If this is true, why would anyone want to go through the trouble of installing Airlift XLs in the rears on a MKV, & then having modify your LCAs, etc., or buying $400+ aftermarket LCAs, when you could go with bagyard rears for ~$250 more & not modify anything?


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

I think it's simple as xl's are the lowest


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

20rabbit08 said:


> I think it's simple as xl's are the lowest


 thanks. 







Still wondering: 


Monkeykungfu said:


> According this TurboTrucka, *you don't have to modify anything to install Bagyard rears on a MKV*. *Can someone please confirm if this is correct?*


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Sweet was bout askign about this


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Well I just installed XL on my 2010 CC. I can get all the way down to about 30 PSI without rubbing in the rear. Took some time but got them centered. Under that psi I cant roll but if I air out they bow out a little and rub but I can push them in since they are so soft so not to worried about rub. 

Now my problem is my rear Inner bushing on the control arms. Massive squeek like old car at my ride height. I loosen the bolt and then no sound so I know its them binding up and I cant roll with them loose. I tried spray lube but they still bind when tight. This happens when I air all out then return to ride setting. If I dont slam it out and just hit my 30 psi and then back up t my ride 55 they dont bind up. Any ideas?


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

Control arms from All Day Fab will solve all these issues especially with airlift xl's. They will lay the car out without rubbing or cutting. I love mine!


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

trefive said:


> Control arms from All Day Fab will solve all these issues especially with airlift xl's. They will lay the car out without rubbing or cutting. I love mine!


 Glad the A.D.F. LCAs worked out for you with the Airlift rear operation. :thumbup: 






Still wondering if LCA mods or aftermarket ones are necessary with * BAGYARDS* rears on the MKV?


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

Monkeykungfu said:


> Still wondering if LCA mods or aftermarket ones are necessary with * BAGYARDS* rears on the MKV?


 absolutely no modifications necessary :beer:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

absence said:


> absolutely no modifications necessary :beer:


 
By the power for Grayskull..... THANK YOU KIND SIR!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Well I just installed XL on my 2010 CC. I can get all the way down to about 30 PSI without rubbing in the rear. Took some time but got them centered. Under that psi I cant roll but if I air out they bow out a little and rub but I can push them in since they are so soft so not to worried about rub.
> 
> Now my problem is my rear Inner bushing on the control arms. Massive squeek like old car at my ride height. I loosen the bolt and then no sound so I know its them binding up and I cant roll with them loose. I tried spray lube but they still bind when tight. This happens when I air all out then return to ride setting. If I dont slam it out and just hit my 30 psi and then back up t my ride 55 they dont bind up. Any ideas?


 have you tried to re-torque them while at drive height? I mean if you have access to a lift or something like that, raise the rear off the ground, set your psi at say around 15-20psi. Then use a jack to lift the rear control arm up to where your desired ride height would be and then loosen and retighten and torque them. Kinda hard to explain but really not hard to do. I did it to mine last year this way and no more squeeking. :beer:


----------

